# German Blue Ram



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Just curious if anyone breeds them.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Menagerie gets great locally bred rams.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Tropicana breeds them but is located in gilford


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Look at GBR & Angelfish |North York and Markham| thread. She might have some left.


----------



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

I visited Jarmilca last week for some vinegar eels and she had about 50 GBR cross left.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Fish_Man said:


> Just curious if anyone breeds them.


As montelovers said I breed GBR and I still have some left. I will be in Maple on Saturday, if you are interested I can bring you some with me.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Menagerie gets great locally bred rams.


I was thinking of getting it from Menagerie but wasn't sure if its good for them to sit in the car for an hour till I get home since I live in Vaughan


----------

